# صاعق كهربائي



## ابو عمرعبدالله (27 يناير 2012)

يوجد صاعق على شكل مصباح ونوع آخر صغير الحجم للنساء يعمل كشاف ايضا سعر الواحد الكبير 250 والصغير 200 ريال


----------

